# RedFoot Enclosure



## Janelle Green (Nov 1, 2016)

building a new enclosure for my red foot tortoise because we just bought 2 more that will be here next week! They are yearlings about 4.5-5inches so 3 redfoots. Will a 7 1/2ftX 7ft enclosure be enough for the winter ? I can go longer not more in width though.and any ideas for plants to add to their enclosure ? Thank you


----------



## KevinGG (Nov 2, 2016)

That sounds plenty big for yearlings, but I can't see any harm in going as big as possible. You might have a hard time finding them but use your judgement. @pfara has a great planted enclosure. Search for the thread "My Redfoot Family". She lists some plants she uses. I think some good choices would be pothos, certain ferns, bromeliads and spider plants. Good luck


----------



## MPRC (Nov 2, 2016)

Don't forget to quarantine! I do 90 days separate with a clean fecal test. Most people recommend 6 months or more though. 

The bigger the better, but it sounds like you probably have enough room for the winter. 

Redfoots are like potato chips, you can't have just one!


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

KevinGG said:


> That sounds plenty big for yearlings, but I can't see any harm in going as big as possible. You might have a hard time finding them but use your judgement. @pfara has a great planted enclosure. Search for the thread "My Redfoot Family". She lists some plants she uses. I think some good choices would be pothos, certain ferns, bromeliads and spider plants. Good luck


I want to have a lot of plants to helps with the humidity as well


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

MPRC said:


> Don't forget to quarantine! I do 90 days separate with a clean fecal test. Most people recommend 6 months or more though.
> 
> The bigger the better, but it sounds like you probably have enough room for the winter.
> 
> Redfoots are like potato chips, you can't have just one!


Always quarantine , I quarantined my Russians for about 4 months i like your idea with the fecal test  should have the enclosure done this weekend and they arrive next week


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

This is my red foot Foxy she's only 5 inches, this is her in her outdoor enclosure . I also bought some tortoise terrarium grass seeds to grow in their indoor enclosure


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 2, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> View attachment 191131
> This is my red foot Foxy she's only 5 inches, this is her in her outdoor enclosure . I also bought some tortoise terrarium grass seeds to grow in their indoor enclosure


 That's a stunning looking redfoot you have there.


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> That's a stunning looking redfoot you have there.


Isn't she Foxy fits her(him) perfectly lol and we just ordered 2 more from Az Sulcata naming them Casper and Wendy since we ordered them on Halloween lol and their so pretty to no pyramiding. Can they pyramid anytime or is it only when their babies? I got Foxys humidity at 83 -85


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 2, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Isn't she Foxy fits her(him) perfectly lol and we just ordered 2 more from Az Sulcata naming them Casper and Wendy since we ordered them on Halloween lol and their so pretty to no pyramiding. Can they pyramid anytime or is it only when their babies? I got Foxys humidity at 83 -85


She's foxy. 
I've asked before if a tort can pyramid later in life after a smooth start and got no answer. I've never seen it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> She's foxy.
> I've asked before if a tort can pyramid later in life after a smooth start and got no answer. I've never seen it, but I'm not sure.


Thanx I hope not I would feel so terrible If they pyramided after having smooth shells . I already feel horrible they have to live inside during the winter so hoping a nice size enclosure they won't be to mad at me lol


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 2, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Thanx I hope not I would feel so terrible If they pyramided after having smooth shells . I already feel horrible they have to live inside during the winter so hoping a nice size enclosure they won't be to mad at me lol


That size enclosure is fine for 3 juveniles. Bigger is better, but keeping temperature and humidity correct is more important. Why don't you have the 7 1/2 x 7ft as a closed enclosure with a door going out to another enclosure that is a mini indoor garden.


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> That size enclosure is fine for 3 juveniles. Bigger is better, but keeping temperature and humidity correct is more important. Why don't you have the 7 1/2 x 7ft as a closed enclosure with a door going out to another enclosure that is a mini indoor garden.


Great idea!! I was thinking in the spring to even add a tortoise door so they can go inside outside . I'm making this in my inclosed porch it's all insulated for winter stays really warm and has heat. I saw on google someone turn their whole glassed in porch into a red foot enclosure so that's our goal we don't use it so why not and than we can add a tortoise door and they'll be able to go right out into their outdoor enclosure


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

Humidity is very important for these guys and living in Colorado were so dry the foggers don't work so my husband made ours out of a humidifier and we have it on timers it's working perfect I might have to add another to keep the big enclosure perfect. It's going to be hard outside keeping humidity for them in their outdoor enclosure . Any ideas I can do for that in the spring ? I was going to plant a lot and I hear they love having a sprinkler on rain setting and it barely rains here so I was going to hook one up in their outdoor and turn it on once in awhile


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 2, 2016)

This is an enclosure I used to have for hingebacks just to give you an idea of what I meant. Hingebacks climb so that's why the indoor garden area has a lipped fence around it. But you get the idea. Yours sounds like it would be much bigger, just make sure you have plenty of light for the plants and some sort of flap in the doorway to keep the heat in but they can come and go.


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

MPRC said:


> Don't forget to quarantine! I do 90 days separate with a clean fecal test. Most people recommend 6 months or more though.
> 
> The bigger the better, but it sounds like you probably have enough room for the winter.
> 
> Redfoots are like potato chips, you can't have just one!


All tortoises are like potato chips lol wish I could have them all I really want a leopard tortoise but don't have the room now with my other tortoises .the giant tortoises are so cool I love seeing people's pictures of theirs and I just dream lol. I like seeing their different personalities , my Russians are so different from my red foot , their fast and wild and my red foot walks like a giant all slow she's just calm.im just starting to learn about red foots and I really like this tortoise the size is going to be perfect not small not giant I'm very excited to watch them grow


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> This is an enclosure I used to have for hingebacks just to give you an idea of what I meant. Hingebacks climb so that's why the indoor garden area has a lipped fence around it. But you get the idea. Yours sounds like it would be much bigger, just make sure you have plenty of light for the plants and some sort of flap in the doorway to keep the heat in but they can come and go.
> View attachment 191133


Love it ! I need to make my Russians something like that they need a bigger enclosure soon. I could plant stuff they like to eat I really like your idea cuz I want it heavily planted very natural looking


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 2, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Humidity is very important for these guys and living in Colorado were so dry the foggers don't work so my husband made ours out of a humidifier and we have it on timers it's working perfect I might have to add another to keep the big enclosure perfect. It's going to be hard outside keeping humidity for them in their outdoor enclosure . Any ideas I can do for that in the spring ? I was going to plant a lot and I hear they love having a sprinkler on rain setting and it barely rains here so I was going to hook one up in their outdoor and turn it on once in awhile


 @Redfoot NERD has his outdoor enclosures imitating the rainforest, so he as foliage on the ground and then some magnificent hibiscus trees along with other trees, this keeps things wet and humid. If your climate is dry then sprinklers mixed in with the trees should work I would have though, BUT I don't have problems with a dry climate.


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

Foxy in her new cave I made yesterday in her outdoor enclosure lol got the idea from Kamp Kenan episode , it was just black tubing now it looks so much better


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> @Redfoot NERD has his outdoor enclosures imitating the rainforest, so he as foliage on the ground and then some magnificent hibiscus trees along with other trees, this keeps things wet and humid. If your climate is dry then sprinklers mixed in with the trees should work I would have though, BUT I don't have problems with a dry climate.


Thank you I will ask him for pictures ! That's exactly what I want and was wondering if I could do hibiscus , I ordered a cactus spineless plant for them the one they eat and have the grass to grow in their for them but that's it for my ideas so far they do have an apple tree in their outdoor enclosure I would really like to grow stuff they can eat . My fault they have to live in this dry cold state so I need to make it the best for them I can


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 2, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Thank you I will ask him for pictures ! That's exactly what I want and was wondering if I could do hibiscus , I ordered a cactus spineless plant for them the one they eat and have the grass to grow in their for them but that's it for my ideas so far they do have an apple tree in their outdoor enclosure I would really like to grow stuff they can eat . My fault they have to live in this dry cold state so I need to make it the best for them I can


 Plum and cherry trees grow in my cold climate.


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Plum and cherry trees grow in my cold climate.


I have a cherry tree  they grow great in Colorado but the tortoise enclosure is not where the cherry tree is I was to worried if I put their enclosure near the cherry tree that they'd eat the cherry pits on the ground. I cut cherries in half take the pit out than give it to them. I have 14 trees in my backyard so plenty of trees i need bushes flowers small plants that would be safe for them. Backyard stays nice and shady in our hot summers . Would blackberries be fine ?


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm either going to make a concrete pool for them or buy something like that maybe a bird bath top . And I'm adding a rock waterfall in their enclosure as well . Saw one at petsmart for $45 but thinking I can find any rock waterfall that'll work the same and be cheaper. I want it too look like a rainforest resemble their natural habitat as best I can. I've been watching the videos on making a concrete tortoise pool and looks simple enough


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't need a tortoise pool with a drain I have the time to spray and clean it out every day . Anyone have any easy tips for making a big tortoise pool that's shallow?


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 2, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> I have a cherry tree  they grow great in Colorado but the tortoise enclosure is not where the cherry tree is I was to worried if I put their enclosure near the cherry tree that they'd eat the cherry pits on the ground. I cut cherries in half take the pit out than give it to them. I have 14 trees in my backyard so plenty of trees i need bushes flowers small plants that would be safe for them. Backyard stays nice and shady in our hot summers . Would blackberries be fine ?


Blackberries are fine, but not one of mine will eat them.


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Blackberries are fine, but not one of mine will eat them.


Foxy won't eat them either lol I heard their great for them and they love them but she won't touch them . I need to think of something else lol I can never grow strawberries I suck at it


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 3, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Foxy won't eat them either lol I heard their great for them and they love them but she won't touch them . I need to think of something else lol I can never grow strawberries I suck at it


Nobody sucks at growing strawberries. It's easy, stick them in the ground and following year they will go mad with runners resetting to form another plant.


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Nobody sucks at growing strawberries. It's easy, stick them in the ground and following year they will go mad with runners resetting to form another plant.


No I really do they always die on me lol I tried to do them from seed this spring and they never came up My new indoor red foot enclosure is almost finished! It turned out beautiful I'm very surprised lol i used a list of safe plants for them on here so thank u guys for the help and tips! It was so easy to shop for plants with a list of all safe red foot plants


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 6, 2016)

I have 8 plants in it! It is 6ft long by 7ft 7inches wide. 300lbs of substrate, coco top soil bark mixed substrate and the rainforest reptile miss (forgot the name) in their big sleeping hide .Has a rock pathway in middle so I can get in and clean without getting myself to dirty. We have 4 different light set up spots it's very toasty and warm I am so proud of us  it's almost finished and I will be posting pictures Tuesday with the new babies in their home!! it will house 3 yearling red foot tortoises Foxy Casper Wendy


----------



## MPRC (Nov 6, 2016)

Re: Blackberries, Vern loves the berries but doesn't touch the leaves, even the soft new growth.


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 6, 2016)

MPRC said:


> Re: Blackberries, Vern loves the berries but doesn't touch the leaves, even the soft new growth.


Foxys favorite fruit so far is strawberries


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 6, 2016)

MPRC said:


> Re: Blackberries, Vern loves the berries but doesn't touch the leaves, even the soft new growth.


I was shocked to find mine won't eat them, and it's probably one of the most popular wild plant in the uk.


----------



## MPRC (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> I was shocked to find mine won't eat them, and it's probably one of the most popular wild plant in the uk.



Blackberries are a nuisance here in Oregon. They are everywhere. Free fruit is great, but jungles of spiky bushes aren't so much.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 7, 2016)

MPRC said:


> Blackberries are a nuisance here in Oregon. They are everywhere. Free fruit is great, but jungles of spiky bushes aren't so much.


 Same here, we pick lbs of them to make jam, pies and wine . Can't believe our reds won't eat them.


----------



## MPRC (Nov 7, 2016)

Vern wears his blackberry lipstick proudly:


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Same here, we pick lbs of them to make jam, pies and wine . Can't believe our reds won't eat them.


Stop bragging your making me hungry lol  I am planting some this spring for sure !


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Same here, we pick lbs of them to make jam, pies and wine . Can't believe our reds won't eat them.


My red doesn't like them either! She's picky she doesn't like blueberries either. Strawberries and pumpkin are her favorite treats so far


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm going to have to cut up more pumpkins today I got so many


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 7, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> My red doesn't like them either! She's picky she doesn't like blueberries either. Strawberries and pumpkin are her favorite treats so far


Try papaya and mango if you can get it. Mine seem to like plums the most.


----------



## MPRC (Nov 7, 2016)

For fruit mine go nuts for pretty much anything sugary. They didn't care for starfruit and that's about it. 

Oh and grape leaves, all of my torts eat them readily.


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Try papaya and mango if you can get it. Mine seem to like plums the most.


Mango no go lol I'll try papaya I live a block away from an organic grocery store I do all my shopping there and they sell exotic fruits and veggies they always have dandelion greens I get for $2 a bundle


----------



## MPRC (Nov 7, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> Mango no go lol I'll try papaya I live a block away from an organic grocery store I do all my shopping there and they sell exotic fruits and veggies they always have dandelion greens I get for $2 a bundle



Ask them what they do with the bruised, over ripe or wilted stuff from the produce section. You may be rewarded.


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 7, 2016)

Finally finished the red foot enclosure , still have to hang another light set and add the humidifier


----------



## Janelle Green (Nov 7, 2016)

MPRC said:


> Ask them what they do with the bruised, over ripe or wilted stuff from the produce section. You may be rewarded.


That's a great idea!! I can become a dumpster Diver to haha


----------



## Leapin (May 8, 2017)

I just spoke to our local store manager, he told me when they clear out the "old" produce and said I could come get it at that time. I was pretty excited !


----------



## Macca33 (Jan 27, 2020)

Janelle Green said:


> View attachment 191629
> Finally finished the red foot enclosure , still have to hang another light set and add the humidifier ❤


Hi! three years later... This looks great! Kinda like what I'm building now for my RF tort-to-be. Any suggestions on keeping heat and humidity at the right levels on the table? (I think yours is a table?)

I'm building one out of wood and need ideas for the top...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 30, 2020)

Macca33 said:


> Hi! three years later... This looks great! Kinda like what I'm building now for my RF tort-to-be. Any suggestions on keeping heat and humidity at the right levels on the table? (I think yours is a table?)
> 
> I'm building one out of wood and need ideas for the top...


Closing off most or all of the top and dropping the lights/heat down inside the enclosure making it a "closed chamber" is the easiest and best way to house a Redfoot.
Remember that you'll need a lot of humidity. So make sure that you water seal your wood or place something like pond liner or shower curtain material down as a barrier.
Search newer posts for CLOSED CHAMBER enclosures.


----------



## Macca33 (Feb 6, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Closing off most or all of the top and dropping the lights/heat down inside the enclosure making it a "closed chamber" is the easiest and best way to house a Redfoot.
> Remember that you'll need a lot of humidity. So make sure that you water seal your wood or place something like pond liner or shower curtain material down as a barrier.
> Search newer posts for CLOSED CHAMBER enclosures.


Thank you! I'll check out those posts. 
As far as my enclosure goes, I'm in the process of installing HDPE panels to line the poly-sealed plywood for the interior. HDPE isn't cheap, but it is UV stable, totally waterproof, and food safe- great for cutting boards and pet enclosures, lol. I'll seal the edges/corners with GE 100% silicone for plastics. Once it's cured, it's safe enough for aquarium use...


----------



## Macca33 (Feb 17, 2020)

@ZEROPILOT I've searched for info on this but haven't had any luck: I recently acquired what I think is a 4'x2', 12" high boaphile PVC cage from my brother. I was thinking of mounting my 36" T5 HO UVB light on top along with a 100w CHE and using it for my tort until his "real" enclosure is finished.
Have you heard of this being done before? -at only 12" high I know that's not much head room but I think it can be done safely (?). I have cut openings in the top to perfectly fit the UVB and CHE. I am thinking of adding a fogger or similar to up the ambient humidity. 

What do you think- give it a shot?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 18, 2020)

That sounds like an awesome baby starter cage. Heat/Humidity control will be a breeze. Maybe even try a 50 watt CHE or consider a Radiant Heat Panel from @Kapidolo Farms . As for the UVB Mount to the top that should be about right, but without a Solarmeter 6.5r you can not be 100% sure. At $200 the Solarmeter 6.5r is a deep pocket start, but with time it earns its money-saving your torts from bad bulbs or showing that abulb is still good way after 6 months


----------



## Macca33 (Feb 19, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> That sounds like an awesome baby starter cage. Heat/Humidity control will be a breeze. Maybe even try a 50 watt CHE or consider a Radiant Heat Panel from @Kapidolo Farms . As for the UVB Mount to the top that should be about right, but without a Solarmeter 6.5r you can not be 100% sure. At $200 the Solarmeter 6.5r is a deep pocket start, but with time it earns its money-saving your torts from bad bulbs or showing that abulb is still good way after 6 months


Thanks for the vote of confidence! At the moment, my tort is about 5.5-6" in size. As I get this set up, I feel that it will work out nicely until my tort outgrows it. It will also buy me time to finish his large (4'x8') enclosure.?


----------



## Macca33 (Feb 19, 2020)

Here are some pics of the finished conversion:





after being set up for 5 hours, it's at 80% humidity and 80F. Though it is around 95F under the CHE... perhaps that is too hot? He tried to nibble the amethyst but upon finding it's not edible, knocked them both over. He then explored his entire new home, drank some water and nibbled some leaves, then went to bed. lol.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 19, 2020)

Macca33 said:


> Here are some pics of the finished conversion:
> View attachment 286605
> View attachment 286606
> View attachment 286607
> ...


95 is too hot.
If he were to get flipped upside down in that area, 95 would kill him.
With a Redfoot, you want ambient (all over) heat. All of it between 80 and 84 in my opinion.
This species is not fond of the heat.


----------



## Macca33 (Feb 19, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> 95 is too hot.
> If he were to get flipped upside down in that area, 95 would kill him.
> With a Redfoot, you want ambient (all over) heat. All of it between 80 and 84 in my opinion.
> This species is not fond of the heat.


Definitely don't want that to happen. I'll go adjust it now. If it proves difficult maintaining in the low 80s...maybe I'll swap out the 100W CHE for a 50W(?)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 19, 2020)

Macca33 said:


> Definitely don't want that to happen. I'll go adjust it now. If it proves difficult maintaining in the low 80s...maybe I'll swap out the 100W CHE for a 50W(?)


Yes.
I don't even use 100 watters in my outdoors night houses


----------



## Macca33 (Feb 22, 2020)

I've done some adjusting with my thermostat. Temp directly below the CHE is 85-90F, 77-82 in the middle area, and 75 in the corner furthest from the CHE. A bit on the cool side.... My tort roams the entire enclosure, but definitely shows a preference for the area near the CHE (seems to prove your point about preference for low-mid 80s). 
Right now he's been choosing to burrow into the substrate under the CHE- forgoing his humi-hide (where temps are likely around 80F). Humidity is well in the 90s, but the substrate is not soaked (seems ideal to me). 

I may have to mount the other lamp on the cool end and go with two 50W CHEs instead of one. The goal would be to get the overall ambient temp up to the mid 80s as you suggest. 

In all, the Boaphile cage converted to a tortoise enclosure is a breeze for regulating humidity and providing ample space for a young redfoot. But the trick is to provide low-wattage (even, or "all-over") heating for ambient temps since the PVC isn't great at insulating. I think the 100W CHEs will prove useful when I finish the 4x8 enclosure in the basement where ambient temps are typically in the low to high 60s throughout the year. But two 50W CHEs seems best for this setup.

Sorry for the long follow up, but I think others may be interested in this experiment since boa cages are easily accessible (seems there are always people looking to unload one). It's a good option. I'll likely post another followup once I'm able to get the other lamp mounted and see what it does for the temps. OH, and one 36" Reptisun T5 HO seems to be nearly perfect for providing the UV in this case.


----------



## willee638 (Feb 22, 2020)

KevinGG said:


> That sounds plenty big for yearlings, but I can't see any harm in going as big as possible. You might have a hard time finding them but use your judgement. @pfara has a great planted enclosure. Search for the thread "My Redfoot Family". She lists some plants she uses. I think some good choices would be pothos, certain ferns, bromeliads and spider plants. Good luck


I completely agree the more tortoises the more space is required, I need to put more living plants for my only one baby red foot to hide & munch on. I frequently take my tortoise to a grass field where she can roam a 100 feet or more, but unfortunately I live in an apartment & no backyard of my own so it isn't practical to have more than one tortoise.


----------

